# Anbody Know if there is a K9 Boxer in the US...anywhere?



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Title says it all. I'm a Boxer guy from way back and the Boxer is in the working dog group.

I loved my Boxer and am on the hunt for another one, cause my second baby is gone.  

But today's Boxer's just don't strike me as K9 dog material, they don't much care to be spoken to harshly for one thing. And not European I mean in the US? 

I've heard it said by a trainer of K9's that he could train 3 GSD's in the time it takes to train one Boxer! I would not argue with that assessment at all!

But I don't believe today's Boxers are the same dogs as the dogs that came over after WWII I believe it was, when they got big over here?

Yes there is the occasional IPO Boxr but I want to know if anyone knows of an active K9 Boxer in the US today


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, looky what I found!:wild:
Boxers von Bachbett- Working German Boxers


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Their breeding females are K9s? Doesn't that make it difficult for them to work?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have seen two Boxers directly from this kennel, and a litter from one of those two. Nice dogs in temperament. One lady I trained with got an IPO1 on her female and bred it to one of their males. Female and pups all tested positive for some genetic issue with Boxers. Not true working material for IPO even though she got through the title at a DVG club....the courage test, the dog ran around behind the decoy and sorta gripped the elbow from what I remember...if it had been a GSD it would not have been treated as generously for points....the dog did AWESOME in AKC obedience....if you want one as a pet or for ACK OB or agility - but IPO???????

Lee


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I would certainly think so during her cycle. She works part-time I guess.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, looky what I found!:wild:
> Boxers von Bachbett- Working German Boxers


Those are Euro's that's getting closer if you wanted a K9 or protection dog the Euro's in my opinion would be more suited. Pretty sure it was a Euro doing the IPO work I saw on You Tube?

My girl was 100% American those are the clowns. But to be fair...she did tell me one night when someone was out in the yard. 11:00 pm she was looking out the living room window and went off! Loud barking and lunging at the window! I told her to be quite she sat back down and continued to watch out the window.

The next morning I got to the cars...the doors are open and both car radios are gone! That's what she saw! I asked her if she could describe the thieves but she was pissed and never did! 

But to the point ,I had heard Boxers are still doing K9 work in Europe so of course they would use the Euro's. But I wanted to know if there was a Boxer K9 of any type anywhere in the US? 

As I heard it takes three times as long to train a Boxer to do K9 work as a GSD. Time is money...just not worth hassle maybe?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> I have seen two Boxers directly from this kennel, and a litter from one of those two. Nice dogs in temperament. One lady I trained with got an IPO1 on her female and bred it to one of their males. Female and pups all tested positive for some genetic issue with Boxers. Not true working material for IPO even though she got through the title at a DVG club....the courage test, the dog ran around behind the decoy and sorta gripped the elbow from what I remember...if it had been a GSD it would not have been treated as generously for points....the dog did AWESOME in AKC obedience....if you want one as a pet or for ACK OB or agility - but IPO???????
> 
> Lee


:laugh: No argument here!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> Their breeding females are K9s? Doesn't that make it difficult for them to work?


Part of that would be because the Females are the Dominate sex in Boxer world.

I saw it one time in Struddell she went off on Gunther BullMasstiff/Pit mix male over kittens!
She thought he was getting to excited around them and wanted to put him in his place. I had to pull her off, I had never seen anything move that fast before! 

No one got hurt but wow! Safe to say most Boxer people have no idea! Hence "Boxers and Buddies" no Females out to houses with a Female Boxers!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Your question was if there are K9 Boxers in the US.
Did you mean American lines?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Your question was if there are K9 Boxers in the US.
> Did you mean American lines?


American Lines would be a real surprise! But I'd settle for any US K9 Boxer!

I got close one time but the lead evaporated because the dog was retired. It was on a K9 dog site and Boxers got brought up in the discussion.

I was on a site reading about Milgard Mastiff's (he doesn't like the term Bandogge) anyway he was going down a long list of dogs and there pros and cons for use in breeding a Bandogge. 

And when he got to Boxers one of the cons was...goofiness!:wild: I laughed my butt off!

Then I looked at my baby girl and thought..yeah I can't argue with that assessment!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> American Lines would be a real surprise! But I'd settle for any US K9 Boxer!
> 
> I



Did you look through the site? This is in Winsconsin!

Veena von Bachbett


And Cliff, too:
Cliff's impressive 2009 work statistics: 

Days worked- 185
Deployments- 233
Successful tracks- 8
Drug searches- 182
Total cars searched- 271
Hits (alerts) - 102
Drugs found- 93
Reliability percentage- 91% (legally acceptable % is only 54)
Total Arrests- 84

http://www.boxersvonbachbett.com/cliff.html


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This guy in northern MI has Boxers and does IPO with them. I haven't seen many dogs from him but the few I have seen have been pretty nice.

Home - Northern Pine Kennels


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Did you look through the site? This is in Winsconsin!
> 
> Veena von Bachbett
> 
> ...


That sounds like a working K9 record! Wondering if he is still active? I'll check and yeah sounds like a Euro, no surprise there! Wonder if the Euros are goofy?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chris Wild said:


> This guy in northern MI has Boxers and does IPO with them. I haven't seen many dogs from him but the few I have seen have been pretty nice.
> 
> Home - Northern Pine Kennels


Thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm seeing a pattern here...Euro's. Now I would wonder about the temperament, would it be more like an American line Boxer or closer to a GSD? 

There are Euro breeders on the Boxer sites but not the ones mentioned. Just don't think I can get objective answers there. Everybody loves there Boxers and I loved mine, just as she was!

I just don't think today's Boxers are what they once were? The American lines anyway and I'm not really sure when they came about?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Holly Crap that's a big dog! 

Cliff vom Grand Kevin


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why don't you call the breeders and have a nice chat, then let us know? :wild:
The site says they will have puppies this spring, and I, for one, would love to have a resident Boxer! :wub:
http://www.boxersvonbachbett.com/contact.html


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cliff vom Grand Kevin

Man those are serious freaking dogs! Seeing a pattern here they all seem to be immigrants as it were? So maybe I should be asking...where did the American bloodline come from? Much smaller dog built more like a shrunk down Dane than a Bull Mastiff.

I guess that's a question I can ask on the Boxer boards without ruffling feathers.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> Cliff vom Grand Kevin
> 
> Man those are serious freaking dogs! Seeing a pattern here they all seem to be immigrants as it were? So maybe I should be asking...where did the American bloodline come from? Much smaller dog built more like a shrunk down Dane than a Bull Mastiff.
> 
> I guess that's a question I can ask on the Boxer boards without ruffling feathers.


difference between american vs euro boxer - Boxer Board


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm on that board, did not see that thread as you see it's closed. They do that all the time there just routine.

That's the board I got reamed on for suggesting to one lazy B******d that a Boxer did not sound like the right dog for him and perhaps he should consider a Bulldog.

On the other Boxer board someones new Boxer (rescue) was shaking there current little dog around by the throat! Someone suggested using a clicker on the Boxer to make him stop! Pretty sure the dog did not know what a clicker was!

There not real big on working dogs on either board, it's mostly a cutesiest Boxer ever festival! 

But I have spoken to some of the Euro Breeders on the other Boxer board and an American Boxer is built much much different than an American Bloodline Boxer.

She said she has a hard time showing her Euro's over here cause the judges say..."Wrong!" and the American Bloodlines can't win a show in Europe...so there is that, 

But yes I will give them a call, it would be interesting to get there take on it! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I know nothing about this site or any of the dogs on the site. However I was looking up info on a specific trainer and saw mention of a Boxer. Thought I'd post the site so you could have a look. 

Dallas/Ft .Worth Sporting Dog


----------

